# My Celestial Pearl Danio Tank



## AbraxasComplex (Sep 3, 2008)

So I appologize about the photos, my camera takes terrible shots when glass is involved no matter what I try...

But here is my 77 gallon Celestial Pearl Danio/Galaxy Rasbora tank. There are 3 small pumps for circulation (they create a random dripping of water from off the wood) and no heater. It's an asian biotope (all asian plants such as Java fern, crypt, and a couple mosses) and contains cherry shrimp (50+, and on their 5th or 6th generation), several species of snail, 8 celestial pearl danios, and isopods and millipedes live on the wood portion. I feed the tank once every 2 weeks, since the fish feed off the plants, algae (which I never see), and baby shrimp. I never add fertilizer or use a CO2 cannister. I also only do a small water change once every 3-6 months. I do water tests all the time and never see any toxic chemicals, plus all my aquatic organisms breed like mad (though not the danios yet).

I've always wanted to put a terrestrial species in the tank, but can't find a species that won't bother the danios. I've tried vietnamese mossy frogs, but all their crickets jumped into the water and drowned. I had firebellied newts, but they bred like mad and ate the odd celestial pearl danio. Any suggestions for a species?


Here are the pics (again sorry about the quality):



















Interior:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

looking awesome mate  

is that java fern growing out of the water?


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

looks very natural good job:mf_dribble:


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Sep 3, 2008)

Esfa said:


> looking awesome mate
> 
> is that java fern growing out of the water?


 
Yep, and there is crypt as well. They are marginal plants, most people don't realize that.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

nice looking tank mate! must have put alot of work into it?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

AbraxasComplex said:


> Yep, and there is crypt as well. They are marginal plants, most people don't realize that.


Aye, i've tried something like this before but on a much smaller scale. I used both crypts (wendtii) and java fern. the crypts did well but the fern just... died lol. 

Do you spray them at all?


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow, amazing plant growth. :notworthy:


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Sep 3, 2008)

Esfa said:


> Aye, i've tried something like this before but on a much smaller scale. I used both crypts (wendtii) and java fern. the crypts did well but the fern just... died lol.
> 
> Do you spray them at all?


 
No I don't actually. The largest plant was actually a mistake I made. I left a tiny piece of Javafern on a piece of wood that was just sticking out of the water. It grew like mad. Now it takes up 1/4 of my tank. From that point on I just conditioned any other java fern I had slowly, by either lowering the water over a week or so, or just by keeping the glass top completely sealed (which I found worked just as well). The fern is really resiliant.


And it actually took very little work. I just stacked the wood, placed java fern speradically. Then let time do the rest. I add the 3 small pumps nearly a year later and then my moss started to take off and the java fern became more robust.


----------

